# Full leather restoration to Mercedes CL500



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi to all!

One day recieved a call of a friend for take a look of the interior of a Mercedes CL500, the owner says that he has to make a new interior... but I think only with restoration and some new pieces of leather.. all can be done.

Take a look:



























A hole:









A biger one... with some glue on it:


















Steering wheel... improved grip of course 









Copilot seat:


















Rear looks good:









Door cars... missing color:


















Color lost by use bad cleaning products:









Another hole: 



























MMM... rear werent as good as I think..




































Car has 290.000kms... maybe this is normal:









Lets work... all out!


















Dirt never find before:


















Trunk... for save some pieces... but need a clean:




































First... a good clean an re-upholstery all parts need:




































Taking out the "gripper improver"









...50/50...









...now looks better:









Time to apply some Leatherique crack filler:


















All holes... one by one...









...with a little drill.






















































Some tint to the limits:













































And I start working and forgot to make pictures...

Door cards process:









How it was:



























Tinted:



























Other door, same:

















































































Finish door:









Start to take all in:









And... ready!!! *FINAL PICS*

































































































































































































































A quick exterior clean, and is ready!









I spend almost 10 days doing this... some hours a day... but as the onwer says... is incredible!

I hope you like my work!

Un saludo!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Excellent, great job, love threads like this.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround on the leather... Well done!


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Very impressive work. Well done!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

what a guy! Great work there, credit to you.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Jesus I love interior details. They really separate men from boys. At first sight it was unsaveable, but you've made it. Congratulations to your patience and skill.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats amazing! I'd have thought that was far beyond saving but you did a brilliant job!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Amazing, lost for word's :argie:


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

What did you use on the leather?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A huge improvement - very impressive work.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Many thanks for your kind words my frieds!

I never have tried such a restoration like this... was a challenge for me.



lion_yo said:


> What did you use on the leather?


I used Leatherique restoration products otherwise some Chemical Guys productos for interior clean like All Clean APC, Natural Shine, Glass Cleaner... :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent turnaround mate :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning restoration.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Kudos... an excellent renovation of a leather interior


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Utterly fantastic work, you'd never know that interor was in the state it was in, hats off to you mate.

You'd think Merc interiors would wear alot better than that though, sadly not the case, especially with the perforated leather.

I dont think the smoking will have done the leather any favours though.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just being picky here..isnt the colour a bit wrong , doesnt match against the door card leather ?

otherwise cracking effort


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

i really like this type of thread it shows how much good work you have done thank you really top work Tunero put in speechless really at the end result .


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks to all!



MadOnVaux! said:


> You'd think Merc interiors would wear alot better than that though, sadly not the case, especially with the perforated leather.
> 
> I dont think the smoking will have done the leather any favours though.


Thanks for your word!

This car is the daily car of the owner... he has better ones... he dont makes differences between the CL and a van like Kangoo :wall:



steveo3002 said:


> just being picky here..isnt the colour a bit wrong , doesnt match against the door card leather ?
> 
> otherwise cracking effort


As you say, the door car leather is a bit different of the other leather such as the parts i tint, we can say that haves 3 tones of leather.


----------



## KillerHERTZ (May 4, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> You'd think Merc interiors would wear alot better than that though, sadly not the case, especially with the perforated leather.


Spainish heat wont have done it any favours though!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, fantastic transformation!! I would love to be able to do that. :thumb:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Good work there 

Matrix guy - Come on a training course and learn how!!!!
Judyb


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks like a good job repairing the leather. Only problem is that the colour is way off imo, looks yellow.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for your words my friends!



rf860 said:


> Looks like a good job repairing the leather. Only problem is that the colour is way off imo, looks yellow.


Thanks, maybe as you say a bit yellow on pics, i think in some pictures is more yellow because of is still a bit wet on the pic.


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

great work, congrats. how long did you let the crack filler to dry? and also the dye?


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

pushtiulk said:


> great work, congrats. how long did you let the crack filler to dry? and also the dye?


About 30 minutes the crack filler and about 15 minutes the dye after apply a new layer, when I finish I let it dry during 24h afterseat in it


----------

